# Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one?



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

I have a friend of a friend who is looking to sell her 2000 vapor blue nb. would it be worth any more than a non-special edition beetle on the private market? i suppose you could say its worth as much as someone will want to pay for it, but just wanted to throw the question out there. thanks.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (AndrewT)*

It should be... but it's not. Is it a 1.8t or a 2.0? IIRC the vapor blue was both and the yellow (can't remember the color name) was 1.8t. The vapor blue and the damn yellow i can't remember were very limited (in comparisson to any other color of the 98-05 range). I found a vapor blue cheaper in my area than any other color.... it sold before we got to it, so we got white (another good color).
Anyways, right now..... too many of the cars to change the value of the color, unless you find a buyer that really wants a color that wasn't produced much. I know at least originally the vapor blue was an internet order only option.... when VW and everyone else was pushing online car shoping (and the internet in general). 
Check newbeetle.org for more and better info (use search too). Honestly don't expect to get much more unless in find that 1 buyer that has to have it. Kinda like how you couldn't sell a harliquin and now they are rare vws (even though lots of people still don't like em).


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

No
Color Concepts never really worked for selling Beetles.
I think VW did a good jobs of reinventing the VW brand in the US.
The Beetle was a big part of that effort, unfortunately they (VW) got lost again. Color concepts should have been the stepping stone to a variety of Beetle variants. The convertible should have come sooner, The Dune, and the Beetle RSi should have been done. The Ragster still should be done. Porsche did so well with the 911, and for years they never restyled, they just morphed the car to a better, and better sports car. Now I'm not saying the Beetle is a sports car by any means, what I'm saying is the Beetle is the perfect blank canvas. VW should be painting something new on it every year. Too bad they wasted their efforts on SUVs & Limo's.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_ IIRC the vapor blue was both and the yellow (can't remember the color name) was 1.8t. 

reflex yellow, i believe. we called it velveeta shells and cheese though


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
reflex yellow, i believe. we called it velveeta shells and cheese though









No such color as "Reflex Yellow".......


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_No such color as "Reflex Yellow".......









year 2000 spec. ed color.
*Reflex Yellow* 








http://www.rernetworking.com/c...s.htm


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

FWIW the Beetle RSI was produced, but not for the American Market. The Ragster would be a good model to see the light of day along with the Dune.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

It's hard to say if a Vapor will sell for more; it should, but it probably won't. Unlike the color concepts, the Vapor didn't have color-matched seats (or the one I saw certainly did not), which makes it "less speical" than the color-matched interor and color-spoked wheels of the Color Concepts and the limited "Sport" models. I'd love a vapor blue, but I'm just not in the market right now. TX has a large NB populous, lets hope someone out there will pay a fair price for the car. Good luck!


----------



## Crispin G (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Reflex yellow is a special color*

Yes there is, as I have one.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_It should be... but it's not. 

No. it shouldn't be at all, at least not at this point in time.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_No. it shouldn't be at all, at least not at this point in time. 

Why not? Only 2000 built, only sold in the USA... most of them probably wrecked or damaged... to me this is more of a collector's item than the Bi-Color beetle that came out in 2004.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_Why not? Only 2000 built, only sold in the USA... most of them probably wrecked or damaged... to me this is more of a collector's item than the Bi-Color beetle that came out in 2004.

Because the general public doesn't realize any of that. While it may be a collectors item for a select few, for the majority of the population out there, it's just a Beetle. They have no idea how rare it is, and most probably don't care. And, since it's really just a color, there's nothing stopping anybody from just having any Beetle resprayed the same color.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (pdoel)*

More importantly since it is just the color, it really isn't more than being just another Beetle anyway.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_Because the general public doesn't realize any of that. While it may be a collectors item for a select few, for the majority of the population out there, it's just a Beetle. They have no idea how rare it is, and most probably don't care. And, since it's really just a color, there's nothing stopping anybody from just having any Beetle resprayed the same color.

DING DING DING!!!!
Now, 20 something odd years from now, when you can't find an NB in good shape any more, or they come out with a "New" New Beetle.... then maybe it'll be worth something...


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Scarab_Beetle)*

One thing about saying, "it's just a color" is that OE specific is big when cars do become collectibles. Maybe you guys in this forum don't spend time watching barret jackson (they had a couple air cooleds catch some decent money). The concept of value based on something being rare (a certain color or motor or body style) is that it is rare in it's OE state on the car it was meant to be on. In 20 years you will be able to spray a 2000 NB vapor blue, but that won't gain you any money over any other color 2000 NB.... now a NB that was factory Vapor blue may actually catch some more money kinda like the rarity and value of a 20th or R32. You can build an R32..... it will never be worth what an OE R32 is worth. 
I know we are all talking about speculation here, but there concept is that a limited edition is of value (some day to someone) because it is limited, not because it can be copied.


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_One thing about saying, "it's just a color" is that OE specific is big when cars do become collectibles. Maybe you guys in this forum don't spend time watching barret jackson (they had a couple air cooleds catch some decent money). The concept of value based on something being rare (a certain color or motor or body style) is that it is rare in it's OE state on the car it was meant to be on. In 20 years you will be able to spray a 2000 NB vapor blue, but that won't gain you any money over any other color 2000 NB.... now a NB that was factory Vapor blue may actually catch some more money kinda like the rarity and value of a 20th or R32. You can build an R32..... it will never be worth what an OE R32 is worth. 
I know we are all talking about speculation here, but there concept is that a limited edition is of value (some day to someone) because it is limited, not because it can be copied.

while everything you said is true, the thing about the barret jackson auction is just that...its an auction. how much a car is worth really depends on if there's more than one guy there who wants it more. but if you're trying to sell a limited edition car on the street, the odds of someone wanting that specific car walking by will be slim.
but you do bring up a good point about auctions...maybe we should try sticking it on ebay and see what happens.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (AndrewT)*

I just traded my New Beetle for a Porsche. The Porsche Dealer gave me $5500 CND for it. Needs about $1500-2000 CND in Repairs, Parts & Labour. Market Value no more than $10000 CND if i sell it Privatly with all the Repairs done.
Car has about 125000 KM
Its a New Beetle, no one cares anymore
















Here is my Porsche http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2551229










_Modified by Zookie at 12:00 AM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (AndrewT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewT* »_while everything you said is true, the thing about the barret jackson auction is just that...its an auction. how much a car is worth really depends on if there's more than one guy there who wants it more. but if you're trying to sell a limited edition car on the street, the odds of someone wanting that specific car walking by will be slim.
but you do bring up a good point about auctions...maybe we should try sticking it on ebay and see what happens. 

well the basic discussion was on value of limited editions. if it's at auction or private sale, you still have to have someone or a couple someone's that want what you are selling. I was more speaking to the concept of something being limited production. People stating you can just paint a car, does not add to the limited edition value of a non OE car. No matter where you are someone has to want whatever item you are selling.... but you cannot just make a limited edition NB by painting it Vapor Blue (it would just be another respray in 20, 30, 40 years when these cars are rare and a run of 2000 will be down to a few hundred maybe).
note: yes I know this car may never gain value, but some people also don't see the crazy value others see in original air cooled cars.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_I was more speaking to the concept of something being limited production. People stating you can just paint a car, does not add to the limited edition value of a non OE car. No matter where you are someone has to want whatever item you are selling.... but you cannot just make a limited edition NB by painting it Vapor Blue (it would just be another respray in 20, 30, 40 years when these cars are rare and a run of 2000 will be down to a few hundred maybe).
note: yes I know this car may never gain value, but some people also don't see the crazy value others see in original air cooled cars. 

There's a big difference in the crazy value of air cooled cars, and a limited run, modern day car. Finding an air cooled car in great condition is becoming harder and harder to do. Of course they are going to have crazy values.
But for the New Beetle, right now, there are tons of them out there. In many different colors. The majority of the population don't even realize there were limited edition colors. They just see it as another Beetle.
If anything, a Turbo S may hold some extra value because it has more items that you can't get on any other Beetle. But so far, it hasn't retained any better value than any other NB.
Sure, in 20 - 50 years, any New Beetle in good condition is going to be worth some decent cash (if they quit making them at some point).


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (pdoel)*

i like the Gold ones, don't see those much. I'd pay a little more for one.


----------



## Nerbie (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (ach60)*

Hey there, loved your comment!!! That is very true that the Beetle is a blank canvas and they should do just what Porche did. Excellent point, please send that to VW maybe someone will pass that on to someone who will do something about it. Tell them lots of people feel that way. FYI, I heard from several dealerships that they will be discontinuing the Beetle, please say it isn't so. We love our Bugs.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_There's a big difference in the crazy value of air cooled cars, and a limited run, modern day car. Finding an air cooled car in great condition is becoming harder and harder to do. Of course they are going to have crazy values.
But for the New Beetle, right now, there are tons of them out there. In many different colors. The majority of the population don't even realize there were limited edition colors. They just see it as another Beetle.
If anything, a Turbo S may hold some extra value because it has more items that you can't get on any other Beetle. But so far, it hasn't retained any better value than any other NB.
Sure, in 20 - 50 years, any New Beetle in good condition is going to be worth some decent cash (if they quit making them at some point).

They have already quit making that body style..... just like they just stoped making aircooled's in mexico. Like I said not now, but in the future a car that was originally limited edition (once again if you can find a buyer) will hold more value that a 00 1.8t beetle that was resprayed to be vapor blue.


----------



## Aprilbefort (Oct 24, 2021)

kitty said:


> *Re: Is a Vapor Blue NB worth any more than a 'regular' one? (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_IIRC the vapor blue was both and the yellow (can't remember the color name) was 1.8t.
> ...


It was school bus yellow and vapor blue released in 2000.


----------



## smegun (Aug 31, 2020)

i wonder if spec ed... guy down street ford mech he's got a spec blue stang and f150 prob early in series


----------

